# My new winter commuter - Surly Disc Trucker



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Hey all,

Just thought I'd share some new bike photos with the group. Previously my only bike was a Salsa Casseroll, and while it's a wonderful all-around bike, I've been thinking for a long time about getting a second bike, one setup for more upright riding and with disc brakes for the wet winters we have here in Portland. 

I decided to go with a Surly Disc Trucker, sans the drop bars:










If you want to geek out on the build specs (I know you do!), here they are:


* 2012 Surly Disc Trucker - 56cm
* SKS P45 fenders
* 40 deg rise stem
* Velo Orange Milan handlebar
* Avid Speed Dial 7 brake levers
* Paul Thumbie with a friction shifter lever (front)
* Shimano Deore RapidFire shifter (rear)
* Racktime Addit rear rack
* Brooks Flyer sprung saddle
* Ergon GP1 grips
* Shimano A530 pedals



















This is my first bike with disc brakes, and hopefully I'll have a good experience with them (mountain Avid BB-7s paired with their Speed Dial 7 levers - reportedly a great combo). 



















This bike is super comfy with the 37mm stock tires and the sprung saddle. My goal was to tailor the bike for short, sub-15 mile commuting and errand running trips, while not ruling out the possibility of riding a flat 30-40 miler on the weekends. I only have room for one bike in the house, the other one has to live in a storage unit in the basement. 

The bike is pretty much done; I suppose once the rains start I will want to consider adding some mudflaps for extra coverage. I'll have the steerer tube excess cut off in another week or two once I'm certain I'm happy with the stem height. 

Enjoy,

Scott


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Your bike looks great and is going to make a very nice ride regardless of the weather. From my experience disc brakes are a must in wet or snowy winter conditions. 

I have the same saddle but use 35mm tires but wish I had bigger like yours. Have fun with your new rig.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

zpl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just thought I'd share some new bike photos with the group. Previously my only bike was a Salsa Casseroll, and while it's a wonderful all-around bike, I've been thinking for a long time about getting a second bike, one setup for more upright riding and with disc brakes for the wet winters we have here in Portland.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic, I am jealous. Sweet ride! 
Not that it matters for commuter, but what's the weight with all the fenders and rack etc.?
I wonder if disk brakes are really necessary but let us know how easy they are to deal with, maintenance-wise etc. I just don't know much about disk brakes myself.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like a sweet ride. Don't forget a sold headlight, though--you need to see as well as be seen! I'm envious of the disks; those should be nice to have in wet weather.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

55x11 said:


> Not that it matters for commuter, but what's the weight with all the fenders and rack etc.?


I'm not sure, other than at least 30 lbs I would imagine. That Brooks Flyer saddle felt pretty hefty in my hand before I installed it!

So far I've noticed about a 2 MPH drop in my average speeds when riding this bike vs. the Salsa Casseroll. Then again, this bike just _begs_ to be ridden leisurely, so I don't feel especially motivated to care about my effort or speed. 



Andy M-S said:


> Looks like a sweet ride. Don't forget a sold headlight, though--you need to see as well as be seen!


Absolutely! I run a Dinotte 200L on my handlebars (that little black pouch on my head tube is for its battery pack) in addition to a Blackburn flea on my helmet. 

So far having disc brakes has been a bit annoying - they make so much noise, and it's not so much a squealing as a "fingenails across chalkboard" screeching. I've sanded the pads twice now, and it fixes the problem for maybe a mile's worth of riding before it comes back. I realize there's a set-in period for new disc brakes, but I may try switching to organic pads soon if this doesn't improve. 

Scott


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great bike, but you said rainy winters in Portland???? Who knew?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That shade of green looks great with the black. Hope you get the brake issue worked out.

That is a nice nice rack I haven't seen before. It's nice how it lowers the panniers and protects the rear light. I've lost a Superflash from it getting knocked from the back of my disc-less blue Trucker.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

brewster said:


> That is a nice nice rack I haven't seen before. It's nice how it lowers the panniers and protects the rear light. I've lost a Superflash from it getting knocked from the back of my disc-less blue Trucker.


I know, everywhere I go now, people keep telling me I have a nice rack. 

Racktime is suppsedly a subsidiary of Tubus. Their racks are aluminum instead of steel, and offer a proprietary "Snap-it" mounting system which makes it easy to use some of their bags and accessories, but I have no particular use for that. This is just a well-made rack that's rated for over 60 lbs carrying capacity, and cost me sixty bucks. And as you noticed, the design is neat because it protects the rear light.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=51257&category=3538

It's a solidly made and easy to install rack, I highly recommend it. 

Scott


----------

